# Looking to farm in Spain



## Gondor (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi people, I would like to say first and foremost what a great website this is and how much knowledge and information is shared so freely.

Anyway onto my situation, my dream is to one day be able to buy a farm in Spain. Im currently 29 and hope to be able to achieve this by my mid-forties to early fifties. 
Ive tried searching on this website about farming in Spain but I haven’t been able to find any information from an expat that has gone over to Spain with the intention to farm. I would like to clarify that my aim is to farm firstly for myself so I would be looking to be a fruit farmer for sustainability but I would like to sell the excess off to provide myself with a small income that allows me to keep going.

Im just wondering if there is anyone that has done this type of thing on these boards and share their experiences. 
Or if anyone has any advice in general about moving to Spain with this being a long term plan and something that I have to work to I have not decided on an area to settle in so a lot of basic issues haven’t been ironed out but I do have plenty of time.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Do you have experience of farming in the UK?

The fruit farmers I know here (Costa Tropical) are barely eeking out an existence and they own the land and house (no rent or mortgage). Maybe some of the bigger landowners are doing ok due to economies of scale but small scale is going to be tough!


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi

Great idea . Research research and more research.

_for sustainability but I would like to sell the excess off to provide myself with a small income that allows me to keep going.
_
d 
You will find machinery, chemicals,fertiliser ,fuel all cost real money. Then when you manage to make any real money the tax man wants a share. You have to shell out autonomo (_maybe _ at a reduced rate for farmer but more likely at the 280 euro a month level . 

farming is hard work. You may or may not do physical work now but it is a whole new ball game when you are older. Something like getting a hernia could wipe out your years profits. A back injury could put you out of the frame for good. Do you have a family to support and that will support you?

Not trying to put you off just throwing some stuff in the pot. 

Raising your own food and poultry is very satisfying but it is hard tomake any money on it. There is always someone who will undercut your price. 

Farms aren't that cheap to buy. People here are equity rich with their land and olive trees but cash poor. If you see someone selling you have to ask why? Near retirement, parent whose land it was has just died and so they are now able to sell OR the land is slowly becoming less productive. The wells are drying up so irrigation is less successful. Trees are nearing the end of the productive life?

You could take holidays over here. Work via WONUF ? scheme. Do a search for volunteers on organic(and none organic farms) and then pick their brains during the time there.


----------

